# Oklahoma Message Board 2016



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy New Year!! I can't wait for the warm weather. Until then I guess we will have to settle with heating up the message boards!!! What's new people?


----------



## jimmy dann (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy New Year Nate. Also looking forward to the warm weather. We wont see shrooms for about a month after you guys but ill be watching this state like i did last year. You guys had a killer year and i hope you do again, also hoping we have one like that soon.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Iwonagain, our 5th and 8th grade took a class trip to the National Weather Center in Norman yesterday. I didn't know how to get ahold of you or I would have said hi. I think my son goes there Thursday when our 6th and 7th grade visit. Pretty cool place!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello all and good to see you back Nate, hope you and the family is all doing well.
I've been wondering With all the rain we had in 2015 (over 80in in quite a few spots) and all the flooding how do y'all think it will make this years shrooms pop? More? Less? Closes year I could think of maybe like '08 after all the rain in '07 ?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm trying to remember for sure, but that 2007 may be the year I took a pic in the bathtub because I had so many shrooms. I think one day I found 67 lbs that year, and a few other days I had 40 plus. First time I ever found so many that I sold some.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't wait for warm weather!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

How big Nate


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Howdy y'all and Happy New/Shroom Year 2016 !
Nate: Sorry to see your message so late, but I was traveling in Patagonia (Chile/Argentina) hiking the many glaciers in a surreal landscape. Just returned home today  - If you/your classes plan on visiting NWC in the near future, just let me know ([email protected]) and I'll be very happy to meet with them/you and answer some critical questions [on topics related to either shrooms or weather] !


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

That one was a 70 lber. The biggest I caught last summer was a 77. That's funny though the first time I read your message bill...."How big Nate", I read it as how, big Nate...as if you were telling me hello, but when I logged back on I realized how ridiculous I was being. I must have been in a hurry. LOL and that sounds good Iwon. It was a cool place.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good to see y'all back again to Santa, and Iwon. And I was thinking along the same line as you Nate I think the spring of '08 was the year I was haulin'em out by the buck loads but not sure since I can't find my records from 2010 back. 
Must say this touch of spring weather as got me ready for this year.


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

Sup guys i cant wait for that first hunt and all after!! Ive been on this sight for about five years now and im glad its back end strong!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

It's getting closer! I see some of the first Morels of the season were found in southern California!!! Even though there landscape Morels it is still exciting!! Plus the groundhog says it's going to be an early spring. I can't wait to find out if he's right!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The current strong positive phase of ENSO (known as El Nino), would indeed be consistent with an early season ! For those who do not mind the drive, I wouldn't be surprised that some areas near El Reno/West OKC, which were hit badly by an ice storm ~3 months ago could produce large flushes (lots of trees were stressed by the ice). Okie Shroom Hunter: RE the flooding rains we had in April/May: From what I have seen, low lying areas that remain flooded for quite a while usually won't produce anymore for several years, but this will be compensated by other areas (slightly higher terrain) producing higher quantities than usual courtesy of those rains- Can't wait !!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

I see some articles on how this is going to be a banner year. This one is interesting.

http://griffinsguide.com/content/2015/04/06/this-year-may-be-the-biggest-morel-mushroom-harvest-in-the-history-of-the-world-pics/


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol Santa this is 2016. That article is from last year it looks like, but you are right. I have read several different places predicting,....(or at least hoping) that this will be one of the best years in recent years.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey folks, good afternoon to you all! I too am starting to get the fever looking at Texas weather. Hope to run into some of you again this year!!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh yeah those Tx soil temps are almost there shroomate. I can't wait, I think it will be a good year for the midwest. Good luck to everyone this year and be safe...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice to hear from you MSM and Ricomorelo! 
Nate: A quick question: Throughout all the years (10 or 15?) you've been foraging morels in OK, on what day did you document your earliest find (in terms of 'mature' 3-4 inch size morels) ? 
Seasonal outlook for the next 30 days hints at average temps and slightly wetter weather:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/
Thou shall see if this verifies, however.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I see I'm not the only one getting antsy. The weather is near perfect down here in southern OK. Just need the night to warm a little. I'm ready!


----------



## livewire (Oct 18, 2012)

Nate I'm predicting you as the first find in Okie.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

lilpmkbnny, 

You seeing any life in your trees down that way?

Mitch


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Not a whole lot just yet. The guys at work are talking about their trees starting to wake up and worrying about it hurting their fruit trees if they bloom soon.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a list of my first finds the past few years... I would have to do some digging to find my older logs, but they were all pretty much between March 20th and March 30 before 2010

2008-March 31
2011-March 17
2012-March 7
2013-March 16
2014-March 26
2015-March 20


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this info Nate - There is a rather notable spread (24 days) in just those 6 years of data. Quite interesting. I'll unfortunately be out of town for work in early March (until the 17th) - I just hope that the morels will wait for me !  Cheers and thanks again for sharing this interesting piece of info.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Would you guys please hurry up and start hauling them in? Gets me pumped up! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Mitch, pnkbnny, livewire. Good to hear from y'all again, quite a few trees here in Pontotoc County are starting to wake up the maples in the yard are blooming, elms, Bradford pears and a few others are budding, daffodils are in bloom and honey bees are out. Don't see any redbuds waking up yet. So still a little ways off. 

I've only been morel hunting since around 04/05 so I Don't by any means consider myself an expert or veteran, and never will cause there's always things to learn bout em ( ol mans been picking em for 60 something years and last year or yer before was the first he's found a red) So now for my question how have first year clear cut spots ( with still a few pockets of trees) produced for y'all in the past? Has been a great morel producing spot in the past so was disappointed to see some loggers have been there, but thought maybe the stress on the trees and land ( kinda like ice storm or tornado) might make a pretty good flush. Not sure though since I've never hunted a spot like that. So would like to hear y'all experiences with that.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Okie! Thanks for the heads up on the spring growth!!

In my opinion a first year clear cut of know Morel habitat (i.e. correct trees...) can be some of the best shrooming you will ever see if the conditions are right. If they rip out all the stumps and roots and back fill with dirt you should not expect much if anything but if they simply cut the trees you could be in for a jackpot. However with each passing year your reward will be fewer and fewer. I have seen however though that if the trees were real thick before cutting, the ground will over produce growth because sun is reaching where it could not before, which can choke out the Morels or at very least make them real hard to find.

Good luck ShroomMate!
Mitch


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to hear that, cause they left stumps all over some 4 foot high


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Lot of dozer work going on around me, clearing Cedar trees and burning. I hope this will help.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I've seen 30 mushrooms around one tree stump from clearing. You may have a hell of a honey hole there.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I've seen a lot of the burning and clearing going on in Murray county (I work in Davis). I've been wondering about how those areas will do this year. I'm tempted to follow the smoke and go scout those areas. Lol!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad we got some rain yesterday, 2.50in here, was starting to get a little to dry. 

Hey Iwon, I think last year or so you posted a recipe for a white wine reduction sauce, If you don't mind and it ain't to much trouble could you repost it again? I'd look for it but looking through past pages isn't the easiest or fastest on a phone (in the process of moving so don't have internet setup for the PC yet)

As for the burn areas I've been seeing a lot of burning I know some of those places burn every year so figured it probably wouldn't produce many but that is just my opinion, not real sure though.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Howdy Okie: Sure no probs:
Reduction sauce (best when morels are dehydrated but also works with fresh morels): 

1) Cut each of them in small pieces. If fresh, soak them in salty water for ~ 5-min sec to kill all the little insects (e.g, springtails) - For 2 people I’d use about 15 medium size morels (~3 inch with the foot). Dehydrated morels pieces should be first soaked ('revived') into whole milk for ~15 min.

2) Fill in a (preferably cast iron) pan with organic heavy whip cream sauce and ~25 g of butter (for 2 ppl maybe 350-400 ml) and place the morel pieces (+the milk they soaked in if originally dehydrated) into the pan as well (for fresh morels make sure to remove as much water as possible from the morel pieces). 

3) Add (grinded) ground pepper and sea salt.

4) Let the mix simmer for ~30-40 min at low heat (2-3 out of 10), stir occasionally every 1-2 min or so and add some more cream if necessary.

5) Optional: add one small spoon of white wine (anything will do but sweet wine). [NB: Akin to every wild mushroom, some people may have an allergic reaction when alcohol is consumed with them. Thus, I'd advocate starting with a little white wine.]

Serve on butter-sauteed asparagus or green beans, oven roasted potatoes, pasta and/or a juicy steak.

Bon Appetit !


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Iwon!!


----------



## mmmszz (Mar 24, 2013)

This warm weather has had me out hoping to find an early bird!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Based on my analysis of past climate trends, we are a good ~2 weeks early still here in Central OK [http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/temp-and-precip/us-maps/1/201303?products[]=ghcnd-tmaxanom] and [http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/]. Doesn't hurt going out to scout though  - March 15-20 and we should be game [provided timely rains].


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Man. I Saw my first Bradford Pears and Elms blooming Saturday Feb 27. They may have even been out for a day or two without me noticing. The bradford pears seem right about on schedule but the elm leaves are already as big as squirel ears here in east central and southern oklahoma. I went out and glanced around a place in town with lots of green elm trees, mostly just to enjoy the weather, but you never know unless you go. I bet it will be early this year. I bet someone in TX or GA will be posting the first finds any day now.


----------



## jimmy dann (Jan 9, 2015)

How have the temperatures been down your way nate?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Thought I'd drop in and post a spring update:
Woods are starting to green up, Bradford pears are in full bloom, some trees already have small leaves (like Nate said the elms)and most other trees (native and not) are budding and the skeeters are out and more flowers blooming and the redbuds that I've seen have little red buds on them now.

Finally had enough waiting and decided to go look, Been out 4 times already in the past week, mostly scouting out places I haven't been

3 day average temps are 53F


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Nate
I was watching an old episode of River Monsters the other day. Was that you on there noodling?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep Rico that was me. That's about the only other thing I love to do as much as hunting morels....NOODLING!!


----------



## novicexpert (Feb 24, 2016)

awesome i also have seen the episode great stuff and i always love a British accent ha

I don't think next tuesday will be good to go into southern OK but what do you guys think?


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Trees are budding, some blooming. I have not seen Poison Ivy as of yet. One thing I usually don't have to worry about is snakes. They are out!! Strange year


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Some redbuds are blooming now, might go ahead and take a look later, not expecting to find any quite yet though.

And iwon what happened to the "Dry" front that was suppose to move through :wink:

Didn't mind the rain but with the hail I'm dreading to go look at the garden


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I went to my early spot last week not expecting anything. The area is ready and I will be in the woods from Friday-Sunday. It was this very weekend 2 years ago I was berated on the board for not believing my find but oh well...Nate knows  

Hopefully we'll have some luck this weekend!


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

I personally know Pacer and have hunted with him
.... He would tell the truth, if a lie would do him better....


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I haven't gone out yet. I haven't seen a red bud yet, but the waiting is killing me. My first grandson will be entering the world tomorrow, so I doubt I'll be going for another week or two.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Just got back from around a two hour search and nothing yet, I can back up Santa shroom about the snakes though, seem 3 of the little fellers. Wouldn't surprise me one bit though if someone finds one any day now. 

And congrats pnkbnny !!!!


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you OSHunter. I'm excited! 

I broke down and took a walk in the woods today. There isn't enough greenery. I have found that the forest floor usually has a good growth started when the morels start to pop. I mainly saw a lot of dry levees and a patch or two of grass. I think we are still a few weeks out from the main event. The ground was pretty dry and powdery. I hope we get some pretty good down pours soon to set things in motion. Can't wait to see the pics start showing up of everyone's finds. I'm getting spring fever!


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Me to Nate. Nothing like the rush latching onto a big ol flatty. You guys pulled some nice lil hogs out on the show... way cool. I lost a big boy 3 years ago at Kaw lake. Sucker almost drown me. Past couple years the hole has been 18-20' underwater. I can get down to the hole but almost out of breath. He's under a rock about the size of a snooker table. This year my buddy is letting me borrow some diving gear, and that sob is coming out of that hole. I'M guessing around 70-80lbs because first time he bit he swallowed my arm up to my elbow. Will see this year. Anyways good luck to ya this year on morels and noodling. Be safe Nate


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I am in the woods typing this and found the first ones of the seaso. picked 5 so far and left 15 or so 1 inchers. can't get a pic to load from my phone but did post to Facebook just now Thomas Kressley


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

if someone texts me I'll send a pic to post 214-336-6489


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome pacer!!! What part of the State?? I'm Fixing to head out again myself


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

texas Oklahoma border.


----------



## novicexpert (Feb 24, 2016)

From pacertom hope this helps wish i was there. &gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## novicexpert (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks pacer tom i was the second to see the first ones of the year HAHA

anyways here they are for you not me 
&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks!!! there are 15 or 20 in that little spot but too little to pick, only took 7 from there. we will see how much they grow in 12 hours for sure!!


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info pacer, we're on the same latitude (I'm in AL). Thanks to you I'm gonna check south side of a limestone hill near me I've never scouted before.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey pacer, do you think the area where you found them was flooded during the last year floods?


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats pacertom what a bizarre find in the sense that this is further north than the usual first finds! Host tree species? The dog was definitely good luck, wish my pug could do better in the woods!


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats Maddie in the back, probably her last year hunting. She was tuckered!.,.&gt;This spot is just early, always 1 week before my others. I checked a couple other areas and nada, just this area.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello All, I've never hunted OK. I took a look on the satellite map going down 271 past Talimena State park and just past the entrance going north east there is a pull over for a scenic view. I have to say that whole area looks like the prime place for morel picking. To the east is Ouachita National Forest. I have done well hunting in KY., OH., IN., Mn., MI.,. When I look at that scenic overlook I want to go there and take to the hills. I have relatives in OKC. I've been scoping your message boards for a couple of years. Around here and north Morels sell for $50.00 a pound. I usually sell for $30.00 but mainly to restaurants. I have eaten so many over the last 50 years that I can only taste the half frees and the black morels. Do you find black morels in OK. I don't see any photos of them on your board. They come up just before half frees and grays. There also is a morel that comes up in the North along with the blacks and they are whites, which make people think they are finding blonds early. I don't know when I'll make it down your way as at my age the drive alone takes a lot out of me yet I can still manage a 5 or 6 mile hike in the woods a day. Do you find Hen of the Woods ( Maitake) mushrooms in OK.? They are my favorite mushroom to eat now. They come on in the Fall and grow on or near big Oak trees. Some year I'll be coming down to start my hunting there and will work my way north as the season progresses.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

in the 15 years looking down here, never found a black like we did in Indiana.


----------



## azukebean (Apr 23, 2014)

Oklahoma is the first place I have found black morels


----------



## azukebean (Apr 23, 2014)

Morelseeker, why are you hunting in Oklahoma now


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

well...3 hours in the woods today and only found 2. left the 15 or so tiny ones to get in 10 days. was hoping for a banner day. so the haul is 10 for the weekend....ugh.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went for a quick look today an nada, ticks are out though


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Okie Shroom Hunter, you are correct the ticks and snakes are out. The shrooms are still hiding in the Sand Springs area. Good find again this year Pacertom. Good Luck to all.


----------



## morelninja (May 18, 2014)

Pace where bouts you at? Along the river?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/nate3012/Mobile%20Uploads/20160306_171037.jpg


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Me and my buddy found about a dozen small ones today and 4 false morels.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Where at Nate?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Can't wait to be back in Okie land as it is somewhat frustrating to be stuck in Maryland for 2.5 weeks because of work-I managed to shorten my stay by ~1 week, however, and will be back right for the week-end for the early start of prime time - especially given all the rain in the forecast [along with ideal temps for morel growth] ! Good job Nate. I assume these were found in the Pontotoc/Seminole/Pottawatomie area ?


----------



## ssforager (Mar 30, 2015)

SantaShroom when we gonna meet? SS stands for Sand Springs.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Latest model runs and forecast support 4-5 inches accumulated precip for Central OK through Friday [click on Total Rainfall Tab to see the graphics]:
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/oun/
Holy Smokes -


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Lovin' it, Iwon! Best of fortune with your morel season once you are home from your trip!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Lurkin' ! Based on what some of my friends-fellow pickers have reported there isn't much to get a hold on other than ticks and occasional snakes ! I am hopeful that with all this rain and warm weather [lows &gt;= 50F] some will grow large enough to become visible by the week end - Most folks don't realize that morels usually take 2-4 weeks to grow - They do not just 'pop' but become large enough to finally become noticeable amidst the leaf litter [of the same color]


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not hunting in OK but am trying to look for a southern location to start hunting and move northward as the season progresses. Another location that I'm considering is Holly Springs National Forest in Mississippi. That and Talimena State Park and the Ouachita National forest seem like good bets for a southern starting point. Then I'll move north as the season progresses then back south again for the chanterelles following their progression north then staying up north until the Hen of the Woods start and follow their progression south. I have to plan ahead as reitirement is only 3 1/2 years away. I may not do that right away at retirement as their are some gem prospects that I have to attend to out in the Rocky Mountains. I'll be working harder after retirement than I did working.


----------



## morelninja (May 18, 2014)

Morelseeker that's exactly what I do for a living!! Gonna let that rain soak in till Thursday then I'll head to Tex/Oklahoma line to start my season. I'm also a rockhound here in Colorado.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who gets a little irritated (not angry, just a little put out) by folks who come down and invade our areas in the name of profit? I hunt morels because by the time the season starts, I have overwhelming spring fever and enjoy the walks through the woods and even better, cooking up a mess of them for my family. Maybe it's just me, but I hate to see those that make it all about the money. :/


----------



## morelninja (May 18, 2014)

It's a good thing we live in this great country where one guys opinion isn't law. I for one am thankful that I can support my family selling something that would otherwise rot in the woods. Not for nothin but I disagree.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't mean to put you down. I think I was just referring to the enthusiasm behind the hunt. That and meeting a few overly aggressive people that werent in public areas, gave me a distaste for the practice. Like you said, when people are trying to feed their families, it's more important than those of us who enjoy a leisurely hunt. It's a bit off putting to find people on your land with an attitude. I wasn't referring to the practice in general, just those that think they can invade anywhere for a buck with no regard for the landowner or local hunters.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol, I just read the above comments. I didn't realize I posted that, right after you guys were posting about you're migration. My comments weren't directed at you guys. I was thinking about going out next weekend as a women out on my own and previous encounters. Bad timing for my thoughts.


----------



## morelninja (May 18, 2014)

No worries. I think trespassers should be fined. Every time. Most folk are happy to let me walk through. Some state parks don't allow gathering of any kind so keeping good manners with landowners goes a long way. Morels just kick off my season. I'm a forager full time. I'll never go back to a 9-5.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Got a good rain yesterday/last night, Didn't get to look around but 10 mins before the rain chased me out. As for the Traveling Foraging thing In My Opinion I don't really have a problem with it. I'd do it myself if I was smart enough. As long as they ain't Trespassing and Taking every one they see whether it's in an edible state or not. But most people that have been picking for a while probably realize that leaving some will make a better chance of a good crop the next season.


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

First off hello everyone! Nothing up in my early spots in SE OK. Soil still seems cold with very little fungi sign where I'm at. Can't.... Wait.....


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello fellow fungi fiends! Someone mentioned hunting state parks...haven't had any run-ins at them but national parks depends on the worker you run into as some are more lenient than others. What up Stone Morels??!!!


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Talked to a nice man from OK Game Management Areas the other day and he said we were welcome to hunt those property's and also state parks were ok , but to stay clear of national parks and anything to do with federal government land, don't seam right, but that's what he said, god knows we don't want to hunt were we ain't wanted, thanks to all posters for the info, getting ready to head out searching soon, best luck to all.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Some state parks like thunderbird are on absentee Native American land and, in the case of t bird it is explicitely forbidden to pick any mushroom from the park - not only your bounty will be confiscated but offenders will be subject to fines and even jailtime for recidivists - so be sure to be aware of the rules (as illogical as some may seem) before picking -


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

National Forests are alright, although some do have limits.


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Haven't read all 6 pages yet, but checking in on here so I'll be subscribed! Can't wait to get out and get on the hunt!!!  I've literally been having dreams about it! LOL!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

During the winter I dream about finding arrowheads but it's definitely about to change to morels.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Wow. Had no idea that T-bird had such draconian rules. Wonder what areas down there qualify as the State Park?

Also, went hunting today here in the metro area, along a waterway. Found no morels but did find a single small Gyromitra ("false morel" "beefsteak" etc), so it's getting really really close.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I assume that if you have a few (~1 dozen), it *may* not be a big deal - it all depends on the personality and mood of the ranger . Private land is the best bet [and you make acquaintances at the same time when asking for permission  ].


----------



## luke_creekwalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing here in s pott county for me yet....only been out one day so far....im ready tho I have overdosed on oysters this winter and so ready for morels....anyone else notice all the oysters this winter?.......I had to stop my boys from bringing them home I had so many.....good luck all its fixin to get it on.......


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

That's weird, it was an awful oyster season for me. Got enough for a meal or two for my family, was all, here in OK county.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

This rain has really brought out the red buds. I've been going on short walks, but haven't seen anything yet. I make sure the season is going strong before I take on the briars. Lol!!


----------



## mmmszz (Mar 24, 2013)

Can someone show photos of oyster mushrooms? We had a big batch of mushrooms on a stump in our yard a few months ago and I didn't dare try it.


----------



## mmmszz (Mar 24, 2013)

Are these oyster mushrooms?


----------



## mmmszz (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## mmmszz (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

100% yes.


----------



## mmmszz (Mar 24, 2013)

I guess I need to read up on how to recognize oysters. They looked so awesome and made me so hungry for mushrooms.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good to see you back Luke.

Went out and literally found hundreds of shrooms (Turkey Tail, Wood Ear) just no morels yet.


Morelseeker, Morelninja, y'all get chanterelles here in Oklahoma? I've looked around for them a little but not sure what time of year or if there's even any here?


----------



## morelbooster (Mar 24, 2015)

It seems that the question whether you can hunt on state and federal land is a recurring topic. The truth is that there is no policy that covers all state parks (or other state lands), or policy which covers all federal parks/lands. I work in public land in south central OK that experiences it's fair share of morel hunting traffic. Here, it is permissible to hunt and gather morels, but not in all areas of this public unit, and not in unlimited quantity. The best bet is to just check with each park/forest/refuge etc. you are interested in and get it from the horse's mouth. 

Happy hunting 2016 everyone!


----------



## morelninja (May 18, 2014)

Okieshroom I usually start comin across them June/July. They're pretty small then and are slow growers. Chant hunting is a game of scouting flushes and marking the gps. Good summer hunting. Never targeted them in Oklahoma but I'm sure they're there.


----------



## morelninja (May 18, 2014)

Getting ready to head for the red river valley tmro. Hoping they're out and I'm not too early.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

good luck morelninja! i'm heading that direction this weekend as well. someone reported a rogers county find on the oklahoma morel report on fb today so i find it very odd more morels aren't being found in southern oklahoma and texas at the moment


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

We found two and a half pounds earlier today. 150 mostly greys in Hughes Co. :lol:


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/nate3012/Mobile%20Uploads/20160310_205627.jpg


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/nate3012/Mobile%20Uploads/20160310_205619.jpg


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

i had a feeling you were gonna be posting some good finds any day now nate! game on!


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Definitely GAME ON!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job Nate !!!! What's the area like you found them ? Deep in the woods or like where the sun can get? Trying to decide where I should go look later.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Good job mate/Nate ! You have no idea how frustrated I have been to be stuck here in Maryland for the last 2 weeks because of work ... Thankfully my flight departs today and I'll be out all day tomorrow and Sunday !


----------



## luke_creekwalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks okie good to see you as well they should b up in our area doncha think?....ima headin out this morn......ill give a report later..n good luck across the river to you okie....


----------



## luke_creekwalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep them there r oysters mmm you missed a heckofa op to have some mighty fine chowin.....were those on a stump?......I found em clustered up like that all winter....they also dehydrate fantastically......grab a handfull dried throw em n brown gravy n drown chix fry n mashed taters....son ats some blue ribbon grub you got......


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm interested to see how the morels are in areas that flooded this last year. I've heard the year of a flood isn't so good but the second year is great. Really hope that's wrong


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome, that's what I like to see. Nice finds Nate.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm going to go out at 2 after work. I'm further south than Hughes county, so fingers crossed. If I find anything, I'll post some pics.


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

Oysters are easy to identify...always growing on dead/dying wood, either upright or downed. No central stem, only a short, stubby stem that joins the mushroom off-center, and the gills always run down that short stubby stem into the wood. Spore print is white, and the mushroom color can range from white to varying shades of earth tone, but NEVER orange. They are unmistakable and have no poisonous look-alikes. And, to be honest, I find them more delicious than morels, but they're so common and prolific (they fruit year round any time there's a rain and a minimal change in temp) that it's easy to get tired of them. Morels are much more hard-won, so I relish them more. But in terms of taste, oysters always win. 

North Texas had an unusually epic oyster season this year...biggest ones I've ever found, I was pulling 10-15 pounds at a time with about 30 minutes of effort.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Didn't do any good this morning, the ol man found 2 grays though about the size of Half Dollar, will try to post a pic after I go out this evening


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Nate I am so jealous lol
Enjoy my friend. I'm in north central Arkansas and have not even seen any false morels or devils urn yet. Redbuds are just beginning to flower. I hope everyone on this forum finds so many morels it makes you smile from ear to ear. Happy &amp; safe hunting my friends.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

I found 2 little grey's today in the Sand Springs area. Nate we are always about a week after you, so Mon or Tues we should be jumping. Happy Hunting all. SSforager, I am retired so just give me a shout when your ready.


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

Love the pic ben... Looks like you'd be fun to hunt with.. Great info... Never had the nads to try them, so I just pass them up... I've always wanted to go out with someone that has knowledge of good and bad shrooms... Just not worth dying for....


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

What a mess!!! Decided to get up and go hunting this morning. The ground is completely saturated, but I trudged on since I was already out there. I decided to check just one spot where I usually find 75-100 morels. The wild hogs have absolutely destroyed the whole area. That's the second decent spot I've lost to them in the past two years. I swear, there should be a bounty on their heads to thin out their populations. The destruction they cause is disheartening. After seeing what the ground is like right now, I don't think I'll be going until at least mid week or next weekend.


----------



## livewire (Oct 18, 2012)

lilpnknny Don't give up that spot the wild pigs hit! Had one like that a few years ago that looked like it had been plowed by a farmer. went back when they were hittin and that was the best spot I had that year. The morel gods thought we are in trouble and we better FRUIT. Ground disturbance is a good thing.


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Found 4 little grays on my early tree this morning. Usually starts getting good 1.5 weeks after that. (30 mins SE of Ada)


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I sure hope so live wire. That's a fairly easy spot for me to get to and take the younger kids with me. Some of my other areas are just to much walking for the little ones.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Morelninja,
Hope your season goes well. It's quite a coincidence to see you also rock hound. I have relatives all around in CO. I've been up on Mount Antero twice. I hiked up the road. First time I was 19 second time I was (huff, puff) 57. I have to wonder about Antero if there are any areas that aren't under mining claims up there. I have done very well around Ouray, CO for some beautiful quartz. Found some really nice opalized wood south west of Grand Junction. There are so many possibilities in Co. The Wy Co border area, Pikes Peak area, Lake George area, Mount Antero and just about anywhere, really.
About mushroom hunting , I've eaten so many over the years it's no big deal to me anymore but I love to hunt them. So when I'm away from home I'll dry the ones I don't sell or give away and if I'm near home I'll half fry them and freeze them oily then later I put them frozen in a hot pan and finish frying them. That's the way they do them in France. The dried ones I'll make into soup or put them on top of things I cook in my steamer. Yes I give away morels to perfect strangers. When I sell them it's about $20.00 under national market value. It's not all about profit it's about making contacts and friends, plus I love to hunt them. It's like fishing or rock hounding it gets in your blood and you keep doing it. One year after having my ankle smashed once and my leg broke twice in the same year I still went. I used two walking staffs because I was having so much pain. I ask permission for private property. I don't go into a woods if I see cars parked nearby and I check when turkey hunting season is going on and only hunt in the afternoon then. I respect others in the woods and don't do to people what has been done to me several times in the past which is, if I see someone picking don't race over near them and start picking all around them. When someone does that to me I just go ahead and pick what I can right along with my pay lakers then I just follow them through the woods. But really no matter what you do or what method you prefer or what you beleive, having fun is the main thing!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went out scouting several of my spots today to come home with these 16 little guys...barely enough to make an omelet lol - The season kick off is a good 7-10 days away still. Can‘t wait!
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4175_zpsnopxxhkt.jpg


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone having any luck today now that the suns been shining?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

First 'cluster' of the season 
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/12803006_10103806601467037_4914472294732244008_n_zpsa52rjr1o.jpg


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Was out driving backroads yesterday east of Broken Arrow on 101st all the way out just before the dead end at the Verdigris River and I had a huge MOUNTAIN LION dart across the road right in front of my car in broad daylight! Was SO cool to witness such a rare creature!


----------



## denbnt05 (Mar 15, 2013)

Where in Oklahoma are people finding them?


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Not in southern OK. Carter, Johnston, Murray. All nada. I got all gung ho after seeing where a cousin found some by new castle, so I got off at 2 and got on the 4 wheeler and hit the woods. No sign whatsoever. Not even a baby. We are still a couple weeks out.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

i spent the weekend hunting some of my spots in pontotoc, and johnston county and i didn't find a thing. a lot of places i've been successful in the past seemed way too wet.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

@ Morelninja I got to thinking it over a little and it seems to me if I were located in CO. I'd save my gas money and stay in CO and hunt the burn sites there then head up into WA to hunt those burn sites instead of going down to OK. That would give you a little time to do some rock hounding in CO.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

wow just had an unpleasant experience with a FB page regarding hunting for the great shrooms we all so desperately seek. Banning people for disclosing locations? First of all it was my spot/spots and never seen another person anywhere near the location. second of all I moved and can no longer hunt those spots so thought I was doing a good thing by helping newcomers to the sport of hunting. Not naming any names or the page but the ridiculous photo and comments were enough for me to remove myself after saying my 2 cents. Lol and I understand the secrecy but I also have the right of freedom of speech =) and in my defense I didn't actually disclose specific locations before said nonsense occurred. Someone has a power trip issue that needs to be addressed if they are going to be an admin on a public FB page LOL. They are my spots that I found on my own after researching and scouting and spending hours in the woods I will be damned if someone can tell me who I can tell where they are. Anyway happy hunting!!!


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

I see both sides, the problem is a lot of people will see those locations mentioned and trample through the woods ruining a good spot...however I saw a guy get banned once for listing the Missouri river. If that is too specific you might as well nit say you found any. I've always thought mentioning near a town or in a county was really helpful, yet not too much info.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok this is what I have a problem with and no offense to my fellow experienced hunters. But do animals not trample through the woods? do they not paw and dig at the ground for food as they have done since the beginning of time? this myth of don't trample the ground and carry things around in mesh bag has got to stop. I'm sorry but morels didn't just appear and disappear because of the way a certain area was treated LOL I have seen them come and go from one area to the next and come back again. the only way to ruin a good spot is to pave over with concrete and they will still come back and grow around the edges. For gods sake they appear the most after an area is devastated by fire or other reasons. but yet people love posting how fragile and delicate they are during the harvesting process. If a fire can burn a large portion of forest and morels grow back it leaves me to believe that tromping through the woods will have little effect.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

And I wear camo so noone can see me in the woods =)


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

If you want to share your spot/spots with other people just call them, or PM them. There is no reason why any location should ever be put in print.Why invite trouble?


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

Lord, that's ridiculous.... There's plenty to go around, if and only IF, you have access to property to harvest them... Most of the fun for me, comes with not only the therapy I receive walking through the woods, but the experience of identifying an area that looks good, "based on my experience", and finding some due to my "somewhat educated" assessment... I'll never forget the first morel I found, when a friend of mine turned me on to the sport, because it is a sport to me... I've been at it now for about 12 years, and I still get excited every time I have a successful hunt... Some take it way more serious than me, but I find that if you can get kids, or even adults out in the woods, then it's beneficial for everyone... It can be frustrating to take someone to your spots, and the next year you see that they've been picked over due to your generosity.... Oh well, such is life sometimes.... To me, it's all about the free therapy the Good Lord provides.... What a privilege it is to partake in the "thrill of the hunt"..... Sometimes it's no fun doing it by yourself.... I wouldn't be doing it at all if it weren't for then kindness of a friend, and I can't thank him enough.... Good luck to all!! Totally sucking in Carter County, so don't waste your time...


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you Chris. That was well said. Just being in the woods is uplifting and invigorating. Not to mention peaceful. Whether mushrooms are found or not.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Man do I feel all warm and fuzzy now....You the man Chris and I hope to break away when they're up in your neck.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

And we did find ~40 last weekend BUT....there was someone in my spot. A friend of Nate's. I only have a couple so when they're discovered, I am screwed!!


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

So happy it's morel season! 

Nice find nate, I'm next to hughes county and haven't even seen a gray. You must perform ritualistic sacrifices to the morel gods or something geez. ;p


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

AMEN TO THAT Jean Marie and Pacertom!!! Still nothing in my area.... It's strange to me that everyone finds them all around Carter County, and my place seems to be the last to produce.... Usually always the first week of April.... I think next weekend should be good. I'm going to scout around to see if I can find any grays, that I'll just leave if I find... I'll let you know Pacertom, which by the way, is the friend I was referring to that turned me on to the sport.... Talking about a possible frost Sunday morning, then it's gonna get warm again next week.... Good luck to all, who find "peace" in the woods!!


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Pontotoc, Found morels under 2 trees this year. My early tree and my End of the season tree (in the pic) This year is a weird one for sure 

//i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q640...e Uploads/image_zpsdvrequzh.jpg~original[/IMG]//i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q640/jamesandersonchappie/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdvrequzh.jpg~original[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Trying this again...

//i1361.photobucket.com/albums/r663/StoneMorels/image1_zpscmwhgzwl.jpg[/IMG]//i1361.photobucket.com/albums/r663/StoneMorels/image1_zpscmwhgzwl.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Use tinypic.com or the tinypic app for ipad/iphone to upload pics


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

The admin told me to use photobucket to upload picture.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

From last year


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Been reading your posts about being banned and I think I may have been. I don't care it's their loss anyway. I'm not saying this with much pride but I am a professional mushroom hunter. I did that when I was young and still do. I didn't think I was stepping on anyone's toes by giving locations as a person would still have to hunt. It wasn't as if I gave specific GPS details. To me it's no big deal if I give away some of my areas as I try to hunt many different areas and states each year. So the way I see it I really can't hunt all of them at the same time anyway and I may never hunt some of them again. I guess I just can't stand going to the same places over and over. This year I'm going to do more river bottom hunting than I have in the last few years. It seems I may have been banned from MorelHunters.com on Facebook unless it was because their site has been down may be the other reason I couldn't connect anymore.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree with you Morelseeker, there are so many places to go that there are enough for everyone.I have hunted with many people and it never surprises me when they say I'll take you to one of my spots.Thats fine I won't go there without them but to insist that a place you say is your spot that is on public property is ridiculous. Who's to say I wouldn't have gone there at one time or another.For people to get upset that you are giving out the places you have gone before is so childish.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Morelseeker, please let us know how those river bottoms treat you


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I have come to find that people will get upset over the most simplest things. It is no way a reflection of your heart but of theirs. Some people thrive to complain and to find fault in everything. I "myself" think that what you did was a selfless act. What good is life if you cannot share with others? I wish you lots of blessings morelhunter. Don't let others discourage you from doing what is right in your heart. And if you were banned from that site on FB then maybe you don't need to be a part of that group, as sharing is caring. Good luck to you. God bless.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I really appreciate your support. It really has lifted my spirits. I'm not sure when I'll get out in your neck of the woods but have a trip planned for the 26th of March in KY and will update you all afterwards. Your kind words have truly meant a lot. God Bless You and stay safe.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

That would be great! Happy hunting to you. May your travels be safe and sound.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

12 little grays since last Thursday 4 pickable, all but 1 on southeast facing slopes.
Pontotoc County


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

okie shroom hunter, do you mean that the mushrooms were too small or already rotten? i was thinking about heading that direction this weekend but i don't know if its worth it or if i should wait another week to see if things get going better.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

All I am saying is if you want to tell someone where to go then, text the info, PM, or hell call them. There is more than enough places to go around, why post something that is gonna piss someone off? That my friend is childish.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

By last Thursday I ment the 10th
Didn't realize what day it was yesterday
The ones I didn't pick we're all to small about 1in


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

The problem Santa is that the FB page morelseeker and I speak of has banned people from their site for just for talking about areas in general without giving out specific detailed information. I pm'd a newcomer that was asking for help and told him of one of my old spots in order to help him find some morels and to keep the morels in that spot from rotting away in the woods. He was very thankful and pm'd me back with pics of his find and thanked me many many times for sharing a spot as he was having a tough time finding any. By sharing my spot he now knows what to look for and will be much more successful in hunting them. Also wanted to tell my old spots because I moved and will no longer be able to hunt those areas. Anyway my point is that its a free country and people shouldn't get butt hurt over sharing a location.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

That was very kind of you cdrspoon. That person will be forever grateful for the kindness you showed to him. No good deed goes unnoticed or unpaid. God bless you. Happy &amp; safe hunting to you all.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

I get frustrated with the comments about how to hunt when to harvest etc.... everyone has their opinions and that is all. They have no scientific proof but will argue to the grave because it was how they were shown. I use a very scientific process of elimination to hunt and find mushrooms with great success. I get annoyed by people who bash others for the way they harvest the morels they find stating "you didn't cut the stem" "they wont grow back" "they are too small and spores havn't released" when the people saying these things have no evidence to back it up. that's the great thing about morels is they are such a mystery that no one really knows therefore they cannot be reproduced commercially.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

The best places to find them can be after a devastating natural disaster but yet people continue to say don't trample the ground and use a mesh bag lol I'm pretty sure that mother nature didn't create those rules and does not abide by them. these things have been around since the beginning of time and will continue to grow long after we are gone. The best thing we can do as fellow hunters is be respectful of others and share as much info as we can for future generations to continue to hunt these tasty treats.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't let it bother you to terribly. People will be who they are. Hence the phrase "ignorance is bliss".


----------



## pressureman12 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nate,

Good to catch up with you again! If you get some extra mushrooms I'm a bulk buyer I picked some up from you a couple years ago. Nice shrooms! Keep me posted I'm from Indiana if you remember me or not.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Second 'successful' outing of the year - Brought home these 17 mature morels - Waiting for the next round of rains [not forecast until late March] to trigger the main batch-:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4203_zps3gtax9bm.jpg


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

YUMMY!! Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

cdrspoon, I am also a member of the site you speak of and I have had no problems. Good luck hunting and may you find enough to fill your belly


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

Iwonagain, didn't you say you hunted in the Pontotoc county area, or within 100 miles or so??? Wouldn't want to get too specific...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found those gorgeous ladies this morning right in the heart of Norman on public land!  - Chris : Those form yesterday were found on Southern Cleveland County-Early in the year I tend to solely focus on living or recently deceased American Elms-
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4210_zpsbwxsszrm.jpg


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah Pacertom, Levi told me he ran into someone down there. I took him there once last year.(the only time I've been down there in the last 2 years). He usually only hunts with me, but since I was out of state and since he lives closer to down there than I do he asked if I cared and I told him go for it. He wasn't having any luck anywhere else. I think he is up to about 20 total on the year. He said that day he found 10 in there, but 5 of them were really soggy and had been eaten on by something. How have you done down there this year? I saw where you said 40 one weekend, but what about before or since then?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks pressureman I remember mailing some to Indiana, was your name Brad? if so I still have your info and will let you know when I get enough to be worth it. I have been out of state on vacation for Spring break, but I will probably have time this weekend to find some!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found these after a quick 30 min outing. Despite the very dry soil these young ones managed to survive - Left 6 smaller ones behind [after covering them with leaves] - Everything looks now prime with the exception of moisture.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4214_zpssj8bodai.jpg


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

Plenty of moisture in my neck of the woods, still nothing.

Ground is pretty moist, its been that way for a few months. Leaves are just starting to get crunchy again. Soil temps in the low 60's still nothing. 

Last year I didn't find anything until april. I really expected them to pop with the cherry, plum and red bud but they are all at the end of their flowering cycle. 

Next week hopefully.


----------



## pressureman12 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nate- yep the name is Brad and I'm a bulk buyer in Indiana if any of your buddies have any pass along my info! Looking for some good ones! We won't start hunting here till about middle of April!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found these today after work...
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4217_zpsth6xexso.jpg


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Iwonagain... Went out Tuesday in Northern Carter County, and found my first few morels of the season. Left all of them due to their lack of maturity... 
I have a question... Are the grays simply immature yellows, or are they 2 different species?? I don't want to wait another week, and those grays die on me.... I found them on Tuesday, so I'm wondering if I should pick those this weekend, or wait it out until the following weekend. Historically, my season is strong around the first weekend of April....


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Chris, here's my two cents. I've left greys in the woods to get bigger and when I've returned they are then yellow. I've also found greys that stay that way when bigger and I've found morels that are as yellow as can be even when tiny. We probably have a few species growing in oklahoma but I think a single species can produce a wide variety of different looking morels based on soil conditions, tree species etc.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found some more today  - Chris: It depends on the host tree but all genus are related to the Esculenta - which are genetically identical than its cousin in Europe. When mature, they tend to be darker (and smaller) under cedars- under cottonwoods more an oblong &amp; orange and, under elms yellow. I have one spot that produces white-ish yellow morels. When young all Esculenta indeed have a grey tint.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4223_zpsfotf4qjk.jpg


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank each of you for your input. I've always found that when I pick grays in my areas, that yellows never have replaced them during my peak growing season. I appreciate your input, and wish each of you the best of luck. Might just leave them there and seek out a new spot or two while I try and learn a thing or two.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

24 keepers (10oz) yesterday left 2 that we're dried up and 1 that was 3/4 ate already, all on southeast slopes, Pontotoc County. As for the grays turning to yellows I'm not sure, but I have found some small yellows before that were as big as tiny grays so could be different species.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally!!! They still aren't in full swing yet, but at least I found enough to cook up a batch. YEAH!!


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice pic, dreams are made of that stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally found some more today. After finding only 2 yesterday and 30 the day before. Me and my friend found 175. There was 3.6 lbs. We found them in central ok.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice finds Nate!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

We finally found a few good sack fulls. We walked around for 3 to 4 hours and only found 10-15, but then we found some damaged trees laying on the bottom of a slope. We ended up with nearly 12 pounds. We counted 505 shrooms on the table. My normal spots still have a bunch of thimble sized ones. This is hopefully just the beginning!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Neat find Nate - I did not get much chance to go foraging this week-end as we had visitors - May I ask in which county ? I would like to see how this correlates with the rainfall data I have- Grazie !


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Hughes.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I have to ask. What happened out there on East 1310 road? When did it happen? Should be the place to go, huh?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

This make sense to me. The ~70 morels I found last week all were at the bottom of hills, around elms (damaged or otherwise healthy-looking) with some cedars in the vicinity that helped shield the moisture from evaporation. About 85% of the *total* precipitation in Oklahoma returns to the atmosphere as vapor and the remaining ~15% goes into the soil. The area you mentioned received 3-5 inches of rain in the last 3 weeks allowing the bottom of some hills to slightly flood and drain right in time when the soil temp became more favorable for morels to fruit. Almost all counties in Central OK, on the other hand, received less than 2 inches of rain in that same period. Let's hope for decent rains on Wednesday for the main batch to fruit - especially cedar morels. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## buckmaster308 (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone find anything around the Tulsa area yet?


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

I really don't understand the dynamics of the morel. Mexi plum and red bud is done flowering, things are getting green, poison ivy is starting to get leaves, and dude finds probably 20 plus pounds in a county whose border is less then 5 miles from me. 

Yet I sit here, with not even a gray in sight. 

Envious much? Why yes I am! 

Where I'm sitting though, was barely west of that last good soaker. And the past couple years have been at least a week later then some of you guys finds.

Good find though.


----------



## filtalr (Apr 4, 2015)

Seems like a weird year weatherwise. Went out yesterday near Midwest City to a spot where I found several last year -- found three right away ... but they were very small and drying out. Seems they started growing then just stopped soon afterward.


----------



## bigforkpete (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey Fellow mycofiles or whatever that word is-been watchin from Arkansas-looks 
like this weekend will b as good as it gets comin from central Arkansas to look around 
I-40 Wonderin what happened to VC and Sapworm---enjoy the reports from central
OK


----------



## bananaslug (Jan 1, 2013)

Buckmaster, I'm in tulsa and I've found TWO this year. Two. Been huntin em for 15 years or so and this is the toughest one yet to figure out.


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Bananaslug, Buckmaster, I'm in Tulsa too and normally have them popping up in my back yard, but NOTHING yet, so I haven't even bothered to venture out to my other spots! Hopefully we get some rain tomorrow and they'll start poppin up here!


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Scratch that! Found 3 on my property last night! Time to start looking in my other spots, especially after the rain we are supposed to get today!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a few more in Cleveland county - Very dry in all my spots this year 
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/Screen%20Shot%202016-03-30%20at%208.25.57%20PM_zpsnvlqvq8s.png


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found these in Cleveland county in ~ 1h30 of effective hunting-
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4246_zpsvojflnhr.jpg


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

Right on IWA.

Know what I found, three charles and one gray.

I like the pics you take from them growing in their natural habitat.


----------



## amcardon (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys, do you have any recommendations of where to look around Mustang? Moving here from Oregon I am used to having access to tons of public land and completely different hunting conditions...


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

don't waste your time looking in the middle of farm fields...pretty much everywhere else should be good...some people say they come up in the woods


----------



## amcardon (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, I'm just not sure which area to drive out to. There's not many public areas of woods around here...


----------



## pressureman12 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking for mushrooms to buy! If anyone gets a large amount they want to sell please give me a shout. I buy from 5lb-200lb just let me know. Will arrange shipping or pickup. 
Thanks Brad


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally hit the Mother Load today : ~ 130 fresh morels !
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4267_zps9xhbbpzk.jpg


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Iwonagain, how do you stretch those shrooms out like that? Never seen those tall skinnys in MO, but then again not a whole lotta anything skinny in MO........, LOL! :wink:


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey yall- those mushrooms looks mighty tasty! I don't think they're real though!!
All stretched out and last years find. I bet I can beat all your butts in the woods, and I can prove it.
Looking for some land to hunt though, and after I broke up with my ex, I got no where to freaking go. Help a girl out!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Blame Photobucket for the stretching  ('direct link' option).


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

Darn it Photobucket! How long ya been huntin? I literally know no one down here, and need some people to try new land with!!


----------



## mrmushroomman (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi there peckerhead1969  I got some great private land just ripe with shrooms! Would love to show ya the place... If your interested that is. Land been in my family for generations... Not sure about Iwonagain's find... seems suspect. But I'd love to help ya find some shrooms this spring, its been a hobby of mine my whole life.


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey Mr. MushroomMan,

Thats awesome! Yeah give me a ring sometime, I need some land quick. Is it ok if I bring some of my girls along? We can make ya lunch or somethin????? AHHHH I cant wait.


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

Can I send you a private message with my number???


----------



## mrmushroomman (Apr 2, 2016)

Now thats a good question! I'm not real good with this computer stuff... It took me forever to just figure out how to get my picture on here... I was purty happy just to figure that out if ya can't tell by my picture...


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=a+cat+image+made+from+text&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ved=0ahUKEwir4bKIge_LAhUBaCYKHTPTCdMQ_AUIBygB&amp;biw=1350&amp;bih=747#imgrc=UxGVHMtkogaubM%3A


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like ol Peckerhead is settin MrMushroomMan up for the bait and switch. Ol MushMouth is fixin to find out why some hawt chick on a message board uses the name Peckerhead1969, btw Peckerhead post some pics of you and your girlfriends, if the pics are legit........, hell me and the posse might have some shroom stompin in MO y'all can consider.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmmmm........, hawt chick called Peckehead1969 on April 1, lookin for someone to take her shroomin, Me's thinkin April Fools LOL!


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

Um...hey guys that "hawt chick" is my grand daughter using my account. So easy on the comments. She is a great girl and loves the outdoors, and just looking for some land.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Brought home 46 yesterday all from tiny grays to mid sized goldens


----------



## mrmushroomman (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey Okie ShroomHunter! What parts did ya find the 46? I nabbed about 75 greys in the Saddle Mountain area... Theyre bloomin'!!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Apologies Mr. Butler, with all the nut cases on the internet seeing someone using the name Peckerhead1969 made laugh and then beings it was April 1 I thought it might be a April Fools joke.

Anyway sorry if I offended y'all, tell your grand daughter to be careful meeting up with strangers on a message board for shroom huntin, most of us are decent folks but there are sickos out there just lookin for an opportunity.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

I figured that one for an April fools also, maybe we should hook up Peckerhead1969 with Nutsak, sounds like a match, i too would caution letting my grand daughter meet up with anyone met online


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh huntergather


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found about ~90 more today
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4284_zpscpn8hrzs.jpg


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice picture, great resolution and sizing. With names like Nutsack and Iwonagain, I'm pretty sure we have a match on to catch a predator! Now as for my granddaughter, she's not going to go hunt with a bunch of creepers. I'll go with her, and just carry my .44. Thanks for looking out for her though, being so old, I must be so naive right? Young pups.


----------



## pressureman12 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nate,

If you get any large quantity of mushrooms to get ride of give me a shout I'll take them off your hands. 

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## peckerhead1969 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey Brad,

I got a ton of shroom slingers to get "ride" of. How many do you need?
Dont ignore me. You have 10 minutes


----------



## mrmushroomman (Apr 2, 2016)

Some one call for a ride? I'm headin toward the southern end of the state if anyone needs one!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

What n the hell's goin on with you Okie shroomers? LOL! Y'all probably pickin the psychedelic fungi. Hey, Your DaughtersDream bring back the pic y'all had when ya signed in as Peckerhead1969, that "hawt grand daughter" pic was much better than your surfer/beach dude......LOL!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Iwonagain, do you ever lose? That's a nice find son! :wink:


----------



## pressureman12 (Apr 5, 2015)

Daughters dream 


I'll take as many as you can get usually buy 50-100lb at a time. Drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## zaratulking (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey guys im new to morel hunting. Is there anyone who would be willing to take me out to get some experience before turning me loose by myself... ive been running around the woods like a chicken with my head cut off and have inly found one. I live in creek county and would like to not have to travel too far. Thanks.


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

Is there a mod that can stop that guy trolling?

Still waiting for the big flush.


----------



## zaratulking (Apr 3, 2016)

Me? Trolling? I figured this was a helpful community... i guess i thought wrong. Thank you for your time.


----------



## mushylove (Apr 3, 2016)

Speaking of the big flush, I'd like to take your purple spore and throw it in the toilet with your comments. Is there a mod to stop trolling? Right, is there button to make you go away?

I bet you'll find more big meaty mushrooms than me, because you have an eye for them :lol:


----------



## rockchalk89 (Jan 6, 2015)

Found 20 yellows in Tulsa County. About half were dried. First spot I went I walked for an hour and nothing. Second spot I went is a previous patch of woods that has been developed and down to a creek and just a small bit of land along creek. Found the 20 in less than a 1/4 acre. Anyhoo, they are in Tulsa county.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Given yesterday and the upcoming 80-degree days + lack of rainfall in the fcst + soil temps already hovering above 63-65F + recent finds not revealing any fresh morels [along with several old/past specimens] in areas that received rains in the last 7 days, I'd say that the season is about to come to an end in our neck of the woods (central and south OK). Total bounty for the season: ~310 morels, which is a factor 7 (8) smaller than my finds during the 2015 (2014) season, respectively. I think that the rather dry Fall and Winter partially are to blame for this bust of a season [and in some low lying areas ,the floods]. At least, I have gathered enough for several meals during the year  - Cheers.


----------



## strokem85 (Mar 31, 2016)

Found 45 all weekend, greys and whites mixed. Kinda disappointing, I should of found 3 times that amount. Guess my spots are not producing well this year.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I found 3 lbs on Friday evening. 27 total mushrooms in 12 plus hours of hunting on Saturday.. and me and my buddy found nearly 10 lbs on Sunday. I went to one last spot last night and found 2 lbs, but overall I feel like I have no where left to look. My spots are picked clean, and I had to work super hard for what I have found. We have found probably 40 lbs this year and usually I find 100+ by myself not counting what anyone else who goes with me finds. It has been a very slow and frustrating season. I finally this weekend have went from 50/50 on weather it was going to be a horrible year or weather or not it was just really early, to now leaning toward its going to be a horrible year. We will see. I think we have a little hope if we could get a good surprise shower in the next 2 weeks, but if not the shrooms are doomed!


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey you two, I was talking about the guy one and two pages back... pretending to be his granddaughter or some shit. Why would you assume I was talking about you when you weren't trolling? When clearly someone was just one page back???

I'm really hoping my patches will flush, because seriously I've found 5 morels. 5....And I've expanded my hunting area by 3 at least....


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to ya mushroom man they were in Pontotoc County,


----------



## strokem85 (Mar 31, 2016)

Found 10 more nice big ones yesterday.


----------



## n2gamzzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone know to do the rain dance in the tulsa area.......lol


----------



## n2gamzzz (Apr 5, 2016)

I meant to say does anyone know how to do the rain dance......if so need it in tulsa and Rogers county


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! If you're just getting started and need help finding your first morels, check out this super informative video on getting started. This is my passion and hope to help others discover their passion for mushrooms as well!!! Good luck! Here is the link to my video: http://youtu.be/ismIK7GhmP8


----------



## morelbooster (Mar 24, 2015)

Any chance the forecasted 1.5 +\- inches of rain over the next 5 days will help our chances? Is it too late? Iwonagain?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

All signs indicate that the season is coming to an end in Central OK - It *may* be possible that these rains may trigger a small batch under cedar patches in the northern portion of the state but I would not be very hopeful about that. It was quite a horrible season in our neck of the woods but I managed to gather enough for the rest of the year. Cheers-


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it because the soil temps have gotten to high? Or what? Because last year most of us didn't find any until April. Mid-Late April for myself.

I do think it's kinda funny (not really) a month ago everyone was sure it was going to be a great year, but if this is it, it's the worst year I've ever seen. 

I'm seriously bummed, but I have a tiny bit of hope left. If it doesn't rain here tonight/tomorrow I will give up but not yet. I'm about to go check the soil temp in exactly where my patches are so I really know and not just look at the mesonet.


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

Just checked a few of my patches soil temps 4 inches down under cover and they are 56,56,58. The two closest mesonet stations say 74 and 64!! I'm pretty sure my thermometer is somewhat accurate.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We've created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We\'ve created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

We get the message mushroom mentor, stop spamming the board. 

I must say, this has been my worse year ever. I've found enough to cook up two large batches and halved one find with the ex husband since we coparent that particular spot. Lol!! I'm going tomorrow since we got a fairly decent rain, but if it's a bust, I'm calling it over for my neck of the woods. Johnston/Murray/carter counties have been a real disappointment this year.


----------



## strokem85 (Mar 31, 2016)

What!! Can't be sharing with the ex bunny. Got to take them all and leave him none.


----------



## old man (May 7, 2013)

Oklahoma have a good season, or sparse?


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

My partner and I have a youtube channel dedicated to mushroom hunting! We share tips and advice on getting started. We will be filming our mushroom finds everyday during the season so at that point it will be a daily vlog series!! woohoo!

We’re also trying to get a group together to do a foray here in MN, so subscribe like, and share. It would also be fun to hear your first morel story! You can comment on my youtube video in the comments section or you can submit a video comment! How cool is that!

We’re looking to meet new people and share our passions, that’s what this is about. Please don’t come if you are looking to judge and be negative. We are positive people who love life and have all kinds of good vibes! If you’ve got a similar outlook then come on down!
[video]https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04[/video]


----------



## chris (Mar 20, 2013)

lilpnkbnny, 
I hunt Carter County, and I got less than half what I normally find... The shroom gods just weren't with us this year... Until next year fellow shroomers.... God Bless...


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Yep, I got completely skunked this year. Not even one. I wasn't able to get out as often as I usually can, but you'd think I would have found one or two li'l ones, right? Oh well, until next spring. Have a nice summer, all.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Just started hunting up here in the midwest! [video]https://youtu.be/tVAEj9RGYJ8[/video]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Seriously, maybe you should hook up with some old timer's and learn from them? There is a huge spiritual piece/experience to all this, it's not just some sort of carnival to us.


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone ever find Chanterelles in OK? I think I just found a pocket of them but didn't have a phone on me. I'm located 15mins south of Ada. I'll post a pic when I can. Also not sure if anyone uses this when the morels are gone


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Stone, I have been hearing of chanterelles coming up down that way in the last couple days. Orange or yellow in color and smell like apricots? Wouldn't surprise me if that is what you have. Feel free to text me a pic if that is easier.

913.481.5618

Mitch


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope yr into them stone. They are pretty easy to I.D. Can you post us a picture on here?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Stone, they grow outta the ground NOT off tree's or wood &amp; don't have sharp defined gills.



]//i.imgur.com/mz3xBYt.jpg[/img]


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

Stone and OldElm,

I also found some edible, red chanterelles last year in the Ouachitas near Big Cedar and the AR line. Pretty sure they were cantharellus cinnabarinus. About the same time of year...memorial day weekend.

Just seeing this post as I gear up for 2017 morels. Good luck guys!


----------



## Okmorels024 (Apr 3, 2017)

mrmushroomman said:


> Hi there peckerhead1969  I got some great private land just ripe with shrooms! Would love to show ya the place... If your interested that is. Land been in my family for generations... Not sure about Iwonagain's find... seems suspect. But I'd love to help ya find some shrooms this spring, its been a hobby of mine my whole life.


Hey there!! New to the morel seen but would love to have someone show me some good areas to hunt!!


----------

